# Ants in bathroom and kitchen



## Plastic Brick (May 4, 2009)

I have a minor ant problem in my apartment, which is maybe 90 years old. They are in the kitchen, pantry and bathroom which are adjacent rooms. Although there are ant killers out there, is there a particular type to buy?

Is there an alternative?


----------



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

Our neighborhood has had this trouble for years. We use granules around the outside of the house and gels inside the house and nothing stops these guys. They just keep coming and coming. Even if we keep the house 100% clean all the time (which isn't happening with three kids) the ants come after any single drop of moisture on the counter, bath, sinks, etc. Sorry not to have positive advice, but that is what we've found after years of fighting.


----------



## Christy-Spencer (Apr 29, 2009)

*same problem before in san diego*

we were dealing with a large number of ants everywhere in the house.

we bought the little octagon shaped traps that work by the ants eating the stuff and taking it back to the nest. then later the ants die.

we only spent about $10 on a few packs, and believe it or not, we have not seen ant in years. i dont know the name but they look like tiny black plastic tents.

didnt think we could fix it so cheap or easy, and we have not seen any dead ants.


----------

